# Spring Snows



## Jake Ulman (Nov 19, 2015)

Looking for a guided spring snow goose hunt, any recommendations? Thanks in advance!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

A lot of them will be booked up already, especially during "prime dates". Although dates really don't matter as it's completely weather driven. I've had a 100 bird day on Feb. 25th and a 134 bird day on March 12th. Generally early on is mostly adults who are very smart. Julie's tend to bring up the tail end of the season. 

As far as guides? I'll only hunt with Tony Toye of Big River Guide Service. Do your homework and go with someone who has a ton of experience in an area.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.arcountyguideservice.com/


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just seen there's already 750k at Squaw. That's insane. They are very strung out with my friends in Louisiana and Arkie saying they have some as well. The snow line is roughly 150 miles north of squaw. It's still early though and I'm sure a front will come through and keep them holed up for the most part or push them back south. Time will tell!


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

Where did you get the 750k number at squaw? I just looked at the refuge count they posted today and it said 151k. Just curious


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

I've hunted with Hunt Up North crew a few times and had some really good hunts. I wouldn't hesitate to hunt with em again.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

ON ICE said:


> Where did you get the 750k number at squaw? I just looked at the refuge count they posted today and it said 151k. Just curious


Friend of mine in the area. Another friend of mine in central Illinois said they are absolutely loaded as well.


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

Could be an interesting conservation season


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Hopefully they hold or head back South with this front. I have a week hunt planned first week of March just South West of Squaw in Kansas.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

smoke said:


> Hopefully they hold or head back South with this front. I have a week hunt planned first week of March just South West of Squaw in Kansas.


I am donwn in Central Missouri, and I have seen a few groups of 300-400 moving in, but only one big bunch. I would say there should be plenty of birds left to the south yet. We do need a cold front though, it was 55 degrees here yesterday, and it is supposed to be in the 40's all week. Hunting for dark geese the last couple days has sucked, birds don't even fly until after shooting hours.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

My friend just sent me a video of big lake(4 miles west of Squaw). Holy crap is there a ton of snows there. It's just a massive cloud on the lake.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Duckman Racing said:


> I am donwn in Central Missouri, and I have seen a few groups of 300-400 moving in, but only one big bunch. I would say there should be plenty of birds left to the south yet. We do need a cold front though, it was 55 degrees here yesterday, and it is supposed to be in the 40's all week. Hunting for dark geese the last couple days has sucked, birds don't even fly until after shooting hours.


Where the heck are you waterfowl hunting in central MO? I ask because I went to school at UMR in Rolla about an hour south of Jeff city. I didn't hunt back then though.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Socks said:


> Where the heck are you waterfowl hunting in central MO? I ask because I went to school at UMR in Rolla about an hour south of Jeff city. I didn't hunt back then though.


Been hunting around the Mexico area, about an hour north of Jeff City. Guess it's more like North-Central Missouri. Plenty of canadas, and decent number of specks around. Season ends this coming Sunday though.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

When I'm back in MO I can't ever seem to see any specks. That's a bird on my bucket list. Good luck on the end of the season.


----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

smoke said:


> Hopefully they hold or head back South with this front. I have a week hunt planned first week of March just South West of Squaw in Kansas.


Todd are you hunting with Drew?


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

haverka7 said:


> Todd are you hunting with Drew?


Yes sir been wanting to get out there for a couple years. This year, i'm finally making it!


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

My buddy was in Southern Illinois last week and he said there were snows everywhere.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Squaw is loading up again. Over a million at Squaw alone. Big Lake and surrounding roosts are holding more and gaining. Still a lot of adults though.


----------



## jaybwhitetail (Jan 30, 2014)

Squaw is piling up! Heading down there in 2 weeks!!!! Will b hunting 6-7 miles from the refuge


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

Missouri bound in one week. Heading out with 4 spring snow goose virgins. Hopefully the weather and the birds play nice and they get to witness the reverse migration in all its glory. It truly is a sight to see and not something that you can put into words. Hot barrels and sore shoulders are a welcome bonus.


----------



## jaybwhitetail (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Mondo1 (Jan 5, 2012)

My son and I ended up with 66 birds for a 3 day South Dakota hunt.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

We ended up with a 107 for 7 days in the first week of March. Birds were mixed adults/juvies. But when we had a flock of juvies or Ross they piled in good. Even had a friend shoot one with a Judge and #6 steel shot. :woohoo1:The video is posted to FB. I shot @ 1, 3 times with the same pistol and while it did fall, the dog had to chase it down. But that is a first for me.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Buddy's smacked them hard in Saskatchewan on Friday morning. 5 guns 244 birds.. I wouldn't want to be the one doing the breasting,, or paying the bill too have them done! Would have loved to be in that blizzard though!


----------

